# Are there suppliers where I can go in person to purchase a heat transfer press in Atlanta, GA area



## 1Smarter (Dec 26, 2009)

Hello! I am new to this site, but I have found helpful and enjoyable information on this site. 

I am located in Atlanta, GA; however I travel all over the state. I wanted to know if any one knew of Heat Press vendors/suppliers in the Georgia. I like to go look at things in person if possible. Any suggestions are greatly appreciated!!

Thanks,

1Smarter


----------



## SouthernHolsters (Dec 6, 2007)

JSI Sign Systems - Sign Making and Digital Printing Equipment, Software, Supplies and Technical Support

Located in Norcross.


----------



## 1Smarter (Dec 26, 2009)

Thanks, I appreciate the help. Can anyone provide feedback on a 9x12 press size? I am limited on funds since I am just starting out. I have a C88 printer that I plan to continue to use, and it will only print 8.5x11. I am also looking for a rhinestone applicator, I have seen a few but wanted to know if any one has any experience with them.

Thanks,

Smarter1


----------



## Uncle John (Mar 11, 2007)

Reese Supply has them there in Atlanta

Reece Supply Company


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

1Smarter said:


> Thanks, I appreciate the help. Can anyone provide feedback on a 9x12 press size? I am limited on funds since I am just starting out. I have a C88 printer that I plan to continue to use, and it will only print 8.5x11. I am also looking for a rhinestone applicator, I have seen a few but wanted to know if any one has any experience with them.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Smarter1


You may want to start new threads for your new questions, as people with the answers about those topics may not see your new questions in a thread about heat presses in Atlanta, GA.

These posts should help you learn more about the importance of size on a heat press: heat press size related topics at T-Shirt Forums 

We also have a whole section of the forum where you can learn about rhinestones:
Rhinestone Decoration - T-Shirt Forums


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

1Smarter said:


> Thanks, I appreciate the help. Can anyone provide feedback on a 9x12 press size? I am limited on funds since I am just starting out. I have a C88 printer that I plan to continue to use, and it will only print 8.5x11. I am also looking for a rhinestone applicator, I have seen a few but wanted to know if any one has any experience with them.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Smarter1


A 9x12 really limits you if you want ever want to print larger designs. My suggestion would wait until you have the funds to purchase a 15x15. I don't think you will be sorry.


----------



## GHEENEE1 (Jan 8, 2007)

Shena, I agree with Ed, you might want to apply stock transfers or custom transfers larger than 9X12. I have a 15X15, there are times I wish I had bought a larger press. Mike


----------

